# Strange & Extreme Trains



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://https://youtu.be/Jn-K3Wk8Sts











1,2& 3 part

enjoy!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Those were certainly some strange trains!


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Some really original engines here. Makes you want to find some old drive trains and begin bashing.


----------

